# What do you think



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going through the thousands of photos taken and I love how this one turned out. What do you guys think?



Photobucket butchered the colors so here is a direct link.

http://rdmphotography.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=196321558


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's an incredible photo! Nice job!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's awesome! I don't think my memory can keep that much clarity!


----------

